# What is your age preference for a mate?



## FoxHound212 (Jan 21, 2010)

I myself dont rlly have one but I do hate immaturity. I think older women are cool.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

well oldest I ever went with was 15 years older but for dating I'd keep it to maybe 8-10 years older.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Same exact age as me. Except I want to be older by at least a month. Homogeneity is the foundation of all relationships, groups, tribes ect. Age is a damn easy way to achieve homogeinity.

Big age differences have larger implications that you don't see until later. What about wife that outlives her husband by 20 years? What about your partners health deteriorating and you having to nurse them for the rest of your life? Not to mention if your marriage bound and want to have kids or grand kids, plan on having them grow up without grandparents. Or worst, if one of your parents are older they will die earlier and as a result not spend as many years with their children.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Um I'd probably say the age range for myself would be up to 3 years younger and 16 years older. So 21 to 40. But really it is a case by case thing and this range shifts upwards a year each year.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't know, at this point, probably no more than a five-year difference in either direction--maybe no more than three, even. I guess I'd prefer someone about the same age as me.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

OLD. haaha *waits for the young guys to get offended and yell at me*

but really, older. like 35-48.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

18-32, or thereabouts. Age isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

polythene said:


> Really it depends on the partner - I don't mind if he's quite a bit older than me so long as he's not approaching his 60s or something. I won't date anyone younger than me, though. I don't think this would be an issue if I were past my thirties, but doing it now makes me feel like a cradle robber.


yeah the idea of dating a guy whos younger than 18 weirds me out


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

20 to 45 i guess. Don't really care.


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

At this point in time, probably 25-35. That's a rough range, but I don't want to date anyone younger than me.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Age isn't a huge deal to me, but I'd say ideally someone in their 20s... anywhere from 20 to 29.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone around my age I guess, but if we get along it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I would say about 3 years in either direction. Gap will probably grow as I get older though.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

1applehearts1 said:


> OLD. haaha *waits for the young guys to get offended and yell at me*
> 
> but really, older. like 35-48.


hahaha totally agree with this. good taste.


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

Im not sure exactly, I think they would have to be older than me but the gap is not too important. I don't like immature people either so at the moment about 5 years plus.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

My dating site search criteria is usally 21-32, but I've met women older than that who were really cool, and 21 might be a bit unrealistic, but whatever.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm screwed age wise. I don't really want younger girls because usually between 18-22, they are in their clubbing-dancing-party phase, and I hate the clubbing scene. As for older girls, they are usually live on their own, already have their own career and are thinking about house and kids type of thing, and i'm not ready for that yet (still not done with school and my career has barely started yet, so i have nothing that can interest them).

but i guess if I had to pinpoint an age range, it would be something like 18-22 or 18-25 or so


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

interesting. 
Well for me it would be 18-28... but if someone was outside that and there clearly was something then I would be interested. Age is just a number. But as Nightrain said. it would be nice to have someone to grow old with.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> hahaha totally agree with this. good taste.


yeah and the funny thing is, many times ill like a guy and think a guy is in his early-mid thirties and he'll actually be like 43 or something, im bad at guessing ages


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would prefer to be older although I would take someone older than me if the situation was right. I have a strange quirk in that I'd find it annoying if a girl was same age but a few months older. 

In saying all the above, I do have a liking for mature women. I wouldn't like it if a woman was a couple of months older than me, but I don't have any qualms if she was 10 years older. Contradicting I know, that's just me I guess.

I am at this point in time hoping to find someone around me age though. If I go on a dating site I tend to look at women from 27-34 years old.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

older, i think men get better looking with age, not that young men aren't good looking but most of them are too worried about the way they look if you know what i mean ??

well i know what i mean


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Age isn't important to me. I think even older women can look very attractive, so that is not the issue. It's all about compatibility. How well you connect mentally, emotionally. Do the personalities match or do they clash. I have to say though, I would feel a little weird dating someone much older than myself, just because I don't feel that mature myself. I wouldn't rule anything out or draw an arbitrary line at some specific age.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd say 18 to 21.

And


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

For me this question is totally hypothetical since I can't see myself dating anyone.

But if I had the ability to date, I'd say...Well, I can't see myself being with someone too immature, so the minimum would probably be 17...maybe, just maybe 16. As for someone older than me, I don't think I'd really mind as long as they are closer to my age than to my parents' age.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> older, i think men get better looking with age, not that young men aren't good looking but most of them are too worried about the way they look if you know what i mean ??
> 
> well i know what i mean


Yea, I know what u mean? A lot of people including myself worry about how they look.

For me, I would want to date a girl between 18-21. I have various reasons for that, but I wouldn't mind dating someone older to much older if we connect, but I feel I fit better and have more in common and am more attracted to the 18 -21 year olds and thats usually what I go for on dating websites. I don't know, in many ways I have regrets over lost time.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Between three years younger and whatever the legal age of consent is in the state/country I'm in.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm 30 and I'd say 25-35. If it was just a physical relationship, I could do 20-45, but I don't think I'd want to marry someone with such a big age disparity (although I guess it would depend on the person).


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

1applehearts1 said:


> yeah and the funny thing is, many times ill like a guy and think a guy is in his early-mid thirties and he'll actually be like 43 or something, im bad at guessing ages


yeah I know a man who is in his early 40s and looks about 32 and he is delicious.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't so much have an age preference as a "stage of life" preference. My bf is younger than me but we're both in the same life stage, so it works.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

anonymid said:


> I don't know, at this point, probably no more than a five-year difference in either direction--maybe no more than three, even. I guess I'd prefer someone about the same age as me.


ditto


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

24-31, I'd say. But if you look at my track record (crushes) most have been my age or one year older. Although, I've been taking measures to expand my lower bound age preference to 21.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

20s


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Within 2-3 years of my own age, and preferably within a year and at a similar stage in terms of lifestyle and goals. All theoretical since I have no experience to determine whether this is really what suits me best.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

18 - 35 i'd say. It depends on the person though, i mean most 18 year old girls are pretty shallow and into partying 24-7.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

they say girls that prefer to date older men (with a big age gap, like 10+ years) have probably had father issues. Girls out there who said you prefer much older guys...do you find this to be true?
Me personally- I prefer someone around my age (within a few years), because otherwise it would probably feel to awkward. They would be at a different place in life. But I am still open-minded.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

No more than 3 years younger/older, at least right now. People change a lot in a short amount of time in their teens.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

18-22

It really bothers me that I never got to experience dating in my teen years. Trying to date around age 30 and beyond just doesn't seem like it would be the same. People are already past their prime at that age and that bothers me. I desperately want to experience a girl that is youthful and allows me to live out a small piece of my teens years that were robbed of me because of SA.


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

honest answer: 18-22 (I know this may not be the nicest response, but I'm being honest)

I really don't want to be mismatched too badly with relationship experience. I want to experience things that are still somewhat new to the other person, and not just me. And of course girls tend to be more attractive when younger - I'm in my prime, why shouldn't they be near theirs?
Like futures it does really bother me that I was robbed of meeting girls when I was early in my teens and early 20s(because of SA), it really really hurts to think about. Girls my age seem to want to settle down and have already experienced everything, I'm just getting started.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

strugglingforhope said:


> honest answer: 18-22 (I know this may not be the nicest response, but I'm being honest)
> 
> I really don't want to be mismatched too badly with relationship experience. I want to experience things that are still somewhat new to the other person, and not just me. And of course girls tend to be more attractive when younger - I'm in my prime, why shouldn't they be near theirs?
> Like futures it does really bother me that I was robbed of meeting girls when I was early in my teens and early 20s(because of SA), it really really hurts to think about. Girls my age seem to want to settle down and have already experienced everything, I'm just getting started.


There's nothing wrong with that friend. I agree with you.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

18-30...35...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

FoxHound212 said:


> I myself dont rlly have one but I do hate immaturity. *I think older women are cool*.


I don't see any age listed for you and older can mean 2 years or 20 years, so I don't know if you're 18 and think any woman old enough to legally buy alcohol is a cool older woman or if you're 18 and think Jennifer Aniston who turns 40 within days is a cool older woman (and old enough to be your mother if you're 18. )


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

I tend to get along well with women 2-4 years older than myself. This is probably because there's little hope in a relationship, hence less nerves. 
My preference is 18-21.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im 23. I couldn't see my self dating anyone younger than me. 3-5 years older is about perfect for me.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

ive been reading this thread too much. been having dreams of older guys all this week :O ahhaha


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

hahaha me too. I had a crazy one last night.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> hahaha me too. I had a crazy one last night.


same here. really weird. and random.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

mine wasn't random in the least. not really weird either, just kinda crazy.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> mine wasn't random in the least. not really weird either, just kinda crazy.


hahaha ok. not gonna ask then . xD


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

the best was flirting with the guy big time today knowing i had the dream. so hot.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

25-35


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> the best was flirting with the guy big time today knowing i had the dream. so hot.


really haha id feel too awkward with the dream i had xD


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> they say girls that prefer to date older men (with a big age gap, like 10+ years) have probably had father issues. Girls out there who said you prefer much older guys...do you find this to be true?
> Me personally- I prefer someone around my age (within a few years), because otherwise it would probably feel to awkward. They would be at a different place in life. But I am still open-minded.


yeah i think it has some truth to it. i didnt have a dad. and i only like older guys. and it doesnt seem wrong to me, i just cannot help it. weird. it seems more normal for me to like older guy than younger guy


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

1applehearts1 said:


> really haha id feel too awkward with the dream i had xD


no way just go with the flow, it made me a better at flirting today.


----------



## dancerinpink19 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am 20, and my age preference is 18-24.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> no way just go with the flow, it made me a better at flirting today.


hahaha thats good then. im too shy around the ones i like :afr i hate it. :|


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

yeah I'm the same way but this is kind of a special situation...lol.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

23-26


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

No younger, just a few years older, maybe up to five. My current BF is just a year older. I can't deal with younger guys ;P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Younger than me, I have always related better with people younger than myself.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah I'm the same way but this is kind of a special situation...lol.


oh well thats good then


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

strugglingforhope said:


> honest answer: 18-22 (I know this may not be the nicest response, but I'm being honest)
> 
> I really don't want to be mismatched too badly with relationship experience. I want to experience things that are still somewhat new to the other person, and not just me. And of course girls tend to be more attractive when younger - I'm in my prime, why shouldn't they be near theirs?
> Like futures it does really bother me that I was robbed of meeting girls when I was early in my teens and early 20s(because of SA), it really really hurts to think about. Girls my age seem to want to settle down and have already experienced everything, I'm just getting started.


I feel the exact same way. I am most interested in that age group of 18-22. I am not interested in someone my age or older. First off, I connect better with people younger than me, most of my friends are at least 3 years younger than me. I am simply put more attracted to the younger women. I feel that anybody that tells me that I am limiting myself to a certain group clearly doesn't understand how I feel when it comes to younger women. How can anyone tell me to date older when my attraction to younger women is so intense and when I am with someone older it is practically not on the same level. I was also robbed of my youth and dating life when I was younger, and I never had a date. I want to experience going out with someone at that age before it's too late. Because I don't want to be the 40 year old chasing after 20 year olds, I want to do it now when I am still young and have my good chances to be with them. I am betterlooking now than when I was before, so my chances of getting a girl should increase and I want to do it before I get older and less attractive I guess, because I don't think I willl be as goodlooking when I am in my 30's as I am now. I have no choice but to take action, and encourage you, struuglingforhope, to do so as well, because it may not get easier. If thats you in the avatar you look like a really goodlooking guy, you shouldn't have a problem, do it before you pass your prime. As for me, I will do so as well, because it hurts so much seeing younger relationships with all these beautiful girls and their lame boyfriends. She can do better than that, thats what I am there for.:b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

24 - 34


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

21-30ish but it's not set in stone. I am 25 by the way.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

_maybe_ a few years younger than me up to 10-12 yrs older than me. I always feel weird when I see a guy and think "oh he's cute" and then he's 20-22. Feels weird to me, like I'm some sort of cougar already.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

28 - 39 but I'm open to offers above and below.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I just crush on girls my age, but there is this one 30+ year old lady that is extremely attractive at one of the cafes I goto, I have a massive crush on her. It's weird because I'm just 22 haha...


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

corpse


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

That 'half your age plus 7' rule generally seems good enough for me.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried a relationship with a younger guy. I tried a relationship with a guy more than 10years older than me. I decided to restrict my age range to less than 2years under me and 8years over. Sure there are exceptions and my cousin who's 20 married a guy that's 35 a little over a year ago but overall it seems people that are that far apart are in too different of places in their lives for it to last long.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

drealm said:


> Same exact age as me. Except I want to be older by at least a month. Homogeneity is the foundation of all relationships, groups, tribes ect. Age is a damn easy way to achieve homogeinity.
> 
> Big age differences have larger implications that you don't see until later. What about wife that outlives her husband by 20 years? What about your partners health deteriorating and you having to nurse them for the rest of your life? Not to mention if your marriage bound and want to have kids or grand kids, plan on having them grow up without grandparents. Or worst, if one of your parents are older they will die earlier and as a result not spend as many years with their children.


well said, some ppl on this site are incredibly thoughtful.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Anywhere from 25ish to 35ish


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Probably from 18 to late twenties.


----------



## mydoublelife (Dec 27, 2009)

10 years older and 10 years younger. I'm approaching 30 so I'm in prime right now if I were to date.

But it's more about liking each other than age.


----------



## prettybrowneyes (Feb 4, 2010)

Older. At most 7 to 8 years older, preferably 2-5.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

strugglingforhope said:


> honest answer: 18-22 (I know this may not be the nicest response, but I'm being honest)
> 
> I really don't want to be mismatched too badly with relationship experience. I want to experience things that are still somewhat new to the other person, and not just me. And of course girls tend to be more attractive when younger - I'm in my prime, why shouldn't they be near theirs?
> Like futures it does really bother me that I was robbed of meeting girls when I was early in my teens and early 20s(because of SA), it really really hurts to think about. Girls my age seem to want to settle down and have already experienced everything, I'm just getting started.


Wait a minute, if you want a women near her prime then you're doing it backwards. You want a 30 year old, not a 20 year old!


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I think I prefer someone older than me... teenage boys are kinda... immature and irresponsible< in general. Not all of them are, I'm sure- I've known a couple who were very responsible for their ages.

I don't know. I'm not interested in dating or anything right now. My only boyfriend was 1 year older than me.
Now that I'm an adult, I wouldn't mind dating someone 5 or 6 years older.
As a teenager, I always thought it was creepy when highschool girls dated college guys... or older. ><


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd like to say my age or younger, but if some one came around older than me who I really connected with and we "get" eachother, I'd have no problem with that either.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I typically like someone my age or older. I could go down to 18 depending on the personality and lifestyle. I stay away from the 30s or older just because it makes me think of my parents too much, haha.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

For me if I'm being honest anywhere from 25-35. But age isn't all that important in the scheme of things. Having a connection is important as is the way your personalities compliment each others. I wouldn't jeopardise that just because a guy is 20-25 or 35 and older. 
That being said, I highly doubt I could date anyone younger than me or someone over 40 - too close to my parents age.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Pretty close to my age. No more than a couple of years difference. Actually, every guy I've dated has been almost exactly one year older than me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

40-50


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Close to my age is preferable. I would say up to 36 years. A mature younger is also okay to a point...I get self concious when they are too young (below 25 feels creepy).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Close to age, +/- 5 years or so. But ultimately you would go out of this range if they were right for you.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

It varies for me. Right now I have a crush on a boy who's about a year younger than me. I have crushed on older men too lol.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

18-30 I guess.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Age to me doesn't matter as long as their 18+ or younger than my parents its fair game. Its all about the person and not how old they are. If their younger than me but mature thats cool and if their older...well i like older women lol


----------



## Guardian of Solitude (Apr 2, 2010)

It is pointless to have these pre-conceived notions of "age preference" because it doesn't really matter at all once you've found the person who's right for you.

There are so many threads on SAS like this - all these lonely people who seem to have strict pre-conceived notions and specific needs about what they demand in a partner, thus further ensuring loneliness and isolation. 

I hope, for example, that the guys on here who focus on the 18-22s wouldn't close the door on a relationship with a woman "past her prime" if she were well-suited to him in every other way. That would just be sad. I don't know if many of you would even notice if the right person came along for you - you'd be too busy noticing that she isn't quite a "10," or is a year or two older than she was at her "prime." That's a really sad and confining way to live your life.

And are you perpetually going to be replacing one woman in her "prime" with another woman in her "prime" once the previous one is no longer in her "prime," if things go according to your plans and preferences? Is that the ultimate goal with the 18-22s plan?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm gonna be honest age is a big thing to me especially at the age I am because younger than me is less immature and a lot older they are at different places in their life. I turn 21 on sunday so i'd prefer 20 and up to 29


----------

